# Armed forces



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

They send a message at 1:19 in the morning, the message in Arabic but the sender written in English,armed forces,
It says either call or add to contacts, call who exactly, and for what is it a call to arms at 1 in the morning, or sorry we woke you up ( of course every body hearing a message on there mobile after 1am will look in case it's an emergency).
Or a don't worry we have it all under control.
Be cause hubbies not in, thought it was a could you please come collect him.
So do I send a message back saying please translate as it's after1 and there all asleep,
Do you think, they get a cheaper rate after 12, and they have enough money to make 80 million text messages.
Ok rant over :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if they are paying at all?

One night for some reason I got 5!!! of these damned texts.. all they say is be good, think of the country, work hard.

I suspect tonight we will be bombarded with them prior to the election.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder if they are paying at all?
> 
> One night for some reason I got 5!!! of these damned texts.. all they say is be good, think of the country, work hard.
> 
> I suspect tonight we will be bombarded with them prior to the election.


Well text them back saying English please, so far no reply
Bat


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I got a sms from ArmedForces last night 1:07AM in the morning with the following paraphrased text voting on the changes = democracy


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It's interesting the army should be campaigning like this when they requested the media be quiet today and tomorrow, to help people in their "free" decision making. MB have also been texting people, campaingning for a yes vote tomorrow. Luckily none of them seem to have my number.

BTW I hear trouble has already started in Tahrir area today, avoid at all costs this weekend.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

bat said:


> They send a message at 1:19 in the morning, the message in Arabic but the sender written in English,armed forces,
> It says either call or add to contacts, call who exactly, and for what is it a call to arms at 1 in the morning, or sorry we woke you up ( of course every body hearing a message on there mobile after 1am will look in case it's an emergency).
> Or a don't worry we have it all under control.
> Be cause hubbies not in, thought it was a could you please come collect him.
> ...


:spit: Lol bat you crack me up! lol, If it makes you feel better (or worse) I am yet to receive a message from the armed forces. I feel so unloved, they are texting the whole country except me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> :spit: Lol bat you crack me up! lol, If it makes you feel better (or worse) I am yet to receive a message from the armed forces. I feel so unloved, they are texting the whole country except me.




Strangely enough my staff don't get messages but I do despite my number being registered to an embassy


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> :spit: Lol bat you crack me up! lol, If it makes you feel better (or worse) I am yet to receive a message from the armed forces. I feel so unloved, they are texting the whole country except me.


Well that gives me an excuse to go talk to a young man in a uniform, I'll pass your number on.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

women and men in uniform.... never understood it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> women and men in uniform.... never understood it


It's not all uniforms... traffic wardens, lollipop men do nothing for me


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Tahir square, has this become an offical do..house?

There seem to be loads of hangers on, people who are there looking for a quick buck ie bag snatchers and general idiots wanting a fight.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's not all uniforms... traffic wardens, lollipop men do nothing for me


So does that mean others do, I'm more your army , police, but not the summer uniform,
And if there wearing the hat...


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's not all uniforms... traffic wardens, lollipop men do nothing for me




You made me smile, thanks!!


----------

